# Youtube sur Apple TV



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

Pensez-vous que cela faut la peine d'acheter une Apple TV si la seule utilité que j'en aurai sera de regarder youtube sur ma télé ? 

merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## ubusky (14 Juillet 2010)

non...

mais peut-être que en l'achetant, tu te rendras compte que tu peux faire pleins d'autres choses...


----------

